# Sticky  Breeder Inquiries



## Administrator

For those that post breeder inquiries in this forum
This is just an announcement to those who may post in this forum. Choosing A Golden Retriever Breeder & Puppy forum, users may receive responses to breeder-inquiry threads that do not always depict said breeders in a positive light. When asking about particular breeders there are certain criteria that are known for responsible breeders. These criteria will be posted, as well as any criteria lacking from a certain breeder. All of this is not to attack any breeder but to better help members pick the best possible breeder when looking for a Golden Retriever pup. As to what the members want to do with the information they may find here is ultimately up to them.


----------

